# iPad New : problème de connexion



## sheldon21 (25 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai un petit souci avec mon iPad (3). Lorsque je suis connecté en 3G ou wifi, il charge les datas mais au bout d'un moment un message d'erreur apparaît dans lequel est indiqué que je ne suis pas connecté. Je dois carrément redémarrer mon iPad pour solutionner ce problème. Quelqu'un a-t-il eu le même problème ? Merci d'avance


----------



## gizmo65 (31 Mars 2012)

Si tu parles un peu allemand, un article qui parle du problème !http://www.blick.ch/life/digital/neues-ipad-verbindungs-probleme-beim-mobilen-surfen-id1829083.html?fullscreen=false


----------

